# Blackfin Tuna #4! - Destin 9/6/2014



## pimpfist

Got on the water in Destin about 6am this morning.

We start jigging bait and get about 10 nice cigs and some palm sized hard tails. We were also pulling up sabiki's full baby bonitas.. There were tons of them out there!

I think we're good on bait so we start pulling a live cig and Yozuri crystal minnow out to deeper water. Get 1 small king as soon as we start trolling. We threw him back.

Isiah says he's going to put one of the hard tails on, he says Sailfish love them and he wants to catch his first kayak sail lol! While peddling around I notice what looks like "tuna boils" directly in front of us. We head in that direction and not a minute later Isiah's rod with the small hard tail bends back... Fish on!!!

Isiah is holding the rod with both hands. Line is peeling off and the drag is screaming, not super-fast like a king, but steady and powerful. The fish takes a long steady run and is heading down deep too!!! Isiah says the fish is heavy and thumping... I tell him I bet it's a Tuna!! Lol we always think/hope we have a Tuna but this one is showing all the signs!

After 10 minutes of pumping I look down in the water and see the shiny silver and gold of a blackfin tuna! Isiah makes him circle next to the Yak and I stick him in the head with the gaff... whooohoooo! We've been really fortunate to get two tunas in the last few weeks!

I got most of it on GoPro including some underwater tuna footage (I think). I still have to check the footage and verify the GoPro didn't mess up. -JJ


----------



## pimpfist

Just wanted to add, there were Tuna busting out there within 0.5 miles of the beach. We also caught our very first "real bonito". I know they've been catching them on the pier but this is our first from the kayak! It was cool to see one...


----------



## pimpfist

Blackfin Tuna, Atlantic Bonito?, False Albacore


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

pimpfist said:


> Blackfin Tuna, Atlantic Bonito?, False Albacore


That middle one is an Atlantic Bonita

The one on the bottom = king/sailfish bait


----------



## Bravo87

Good stuff fellas!


----------



## lastcast

Way to go Isiah! Great catch young man!


----------



## purple haze

That is really neat, great catch on the blackfin. I look forward on seeing a sail pic from Isiah real (reel) soon.


----------



## JD7.62

Y'all have them tuna penned up over there! I did see my first tuna in a long time today and lost a decent dolphin. 

Great job as usual!


----------



## pimpfist

JD7.62 said:


> Y'all have them tuna penned up over there! I did see my first tuna in a long time today and lost a decent dolphin.
> 
> Great job as usual!


Thx man! I heard ya'll saw a big one sky out there.. Excited for this October!! -JJ


----------



## SOCMedic

Where in Destin did you guys go? Congrats by the way!!!!


----------



## Chris V

I love your reports! Too much fun. I believe we could call that the kayak "Tuna Slam"....???


----------



## pimpfist

SOCMedic said:


> Where in Destin did you guys go? Congrats by the way!!!!


Crystal beach area. Thx! -JJ


----------



## pimpfist

Chris V said:


> I love your reports! Too much fun. I believe we could call that the kayak "Tuna Slam"....???


Lol, "Sashimi Slam"!! -JJ


----------



## Mike Moore

That's awesome! Like that grin!

How bout granny showin' some leg in the photo bomb...... lol.


----------



## Fishermon

*awesome!!!!*

Isiah, way to go buddy. My son loves your reports/footage and so do I. Looking forwards to another killer video. You guys are fishing machines....lol Thanks for the report.:thumbsup:


----------



## k-dog

Mike Moore said:


> That's awesome! Like that grin!
> 
> How bout granny showin' some leg in the photo bomb...... lol.


ya the reel handle makes her look like she has an ankle bracelet shes on probation


----------



## boomyak

Man, you gonna start charging to guide people? Haha. I spent about four hours Fri afternoon trolling off Henderson with frozen cigs. Only one bite and I lost whatever it was after about ten seconds, was real slow but super heavy, probably a turtle. Yet to catch a pelagic in all the times I've gone in the gulf. Nice catches! This gives me a little hope to go again instead of sticking inshore.


----------



## Night Wing

Very nice report.  Excellent photos too. :thumbsup:

I wish blackfin tuna would come closer to the beach where I saltwater fish in Texas. They're 60 miles from shore so we never see any off the beach.


----------



## pimpfist

Added Youtube video link for anyone who's interested... -JJ


----------



## captken

*Fantastic Gaff shot by the way!*

You didn't waste an ounce of meat on that one. 

Suggestion. That long rod butt really hurts a kid. A much shorter butt would be easier for him to handle in the yak.

Fantastic video.

Obviously, you are a great dad.


----------



## Linda

ok you get "the dad of the year" award! So cool!!


----------



## pimpfist

captken said:


> You didn't waste an ounce of meat on that one.
> 
> Suggestion. That long rod butt really hurts a kid. A much shorter butt would be easier for him to handle in the yak.
> 
> Fantastic video.
> 
> Obviously, you are a great dad.


Hi CaptKen! Thanks for the suggestion. That rod is a Shimano Teremar TMS-80XXH and yes I agree it's too long for the Yak. Isiah mainly uses a 7foot TMS-F70H and we love that rod, but recently he's been begging for one of the shorter Trevala Jigging rods so I think that will be next on our gear list! -JJ


----------



## pimpfist

Linda said:


> ok you get "the dad of the year" award! So cool!!


Thanks Linda, we love being out on the water! I think this Tandem Kayak was the best thing I've ever spent money on! -JJ


----------



## swhiting

Mike Moore said:


> That's awesome! Like that grin!
> 
> How bout granny showin' some leg in the photo bomb...... lol.





k-dog said:


> ya the reel handle makes her look like she has an ankle bracelet shes on probation


Granny needed a little touch up.....





....................................


----------



## pimpfist

boomyak said:


> Man, you gonna start charging to guide people? Haha. I spent about four hours Fri afternoon trolling off Henderson with frozen cigs. Only one bite and I lost whatever it was after about ten seconds, was real slow but super heavy, probably a turtle. Yet to catch a pelagic in all the times I've gone in the gulf. Nice catches! This gives me a little hope to go again instead of sticking inshore.


Lol, Isiah said he's gonna start doing BFT charters haha. Seriously though, we charge $0 if you wanna come out and see what we're doing. It's nothing special or complicated, we're just able to get live bait reliably, which helps big time. 

Frozen cigssicles work great but live cigs rarely last a few minutes in the water before they get chomped! -JJ


----------



## Fire&FishFighter

Very nice! What depth do you usually troll over?


----------



## mbritter93

did yall use steel king leaders or flouro?


----------



## pimpfist

mbritter93 said:


> did yall use steel king leaders or flouro?


This time it was 40lb AFW Surfstrand in camo color.

Rig was 2/0 live bait hook with a #4 treble stinger. Both hooks snelled on. -JJ


----------



## pimpfist

Fire&FishFighter said:


> Very nice! What depth do you usually troll over?


We troll all over the place between 30 and 75ft of water.

This tuna hit in 55 to 60ft. -JJ


----------



## HRTCTLR

A day like that is what keeps me heading out in the Gulf. You guys keep having fun. Before you know it your son will be taking you fishing. Good times!


----------

